# Mission Style Bed



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Bed Posts Pt. 1*

So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.


Onto the woodworking, I take three pieces of 5/4 Poplar and joint one edge, then cut to rough width (~3 1/8")on the table saw. Then i cut to a rough length on the power mitre saw.. I then joint one face, and then plane the stock down to ~1" thickness. I then glue three pieces together to get a approx. 3"x3" post. I follow that process with the other 3 posts and end up with this.. Good thing the school has lots of clamps…..


That was all that got done the first day. The second day I un-clamped the posts, and did final squaring on a little 6" jointer. I then went back to the chop saw, squared up one end, measured for my lengths, and then cut to final length. Then following my 'Post Details' (original plans from WOODSMITH Magazine, just copied for school requirements) I begin laying out lines for my tapered legs, for the decorative coves on the outside corners, and I mark a big centre-line and stop lines for the mortises.
  

I finished up my second day with constructing a jig for the router, to allow me to plough my mortises with a 1/2" spiral-cutting bit referenced off the centre-ling of the posts. The mortises will be 1/2" thick x 3-1/2" wide x 1-1/2" deep. That'll be tomorrows project, and then I'll start milling up the stock for the upper and lower rails (with mortises) of the foot and headboards.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 1*
> 
> So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great start.
Where'd you buy your poplar from?

Mike


----------



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 1*
> 
> So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, i got my lumber from East Coast Specialty Hardwoods, just off Wright Ave. in Burnside..

not very far from you! Theyve got a great selection and your allowed to go and pick through the piles yourself to find that perfect piece. and they'll cut lengths for you as well. For the bed i needed twelve 6' boards to make the rails and and whatnot… i just found 6 really clear 12' footers and called it a day, they just cut them all in half for me free of charge.

also, they kept it in the warehouse on a rack and put my name on it and held it for me till the end of the week when i was able to get a truck.! a very nice service!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 1*
> 
> So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.
> 
> ...


I'll follow along
Looks like an interesting project, good luck with it!


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 1*
> 
> So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.
> 
> ...


Ive been to East Coast Specialty years ago, but theyre about an hour and a half from me. I'm in Sackville NB.
Have you ever been to Halifax Specialty Hardwoods in Bedford?

Mike


----------



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 1*
> 
> So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.
> 
> ...


Oh Sackville NB… and nope ive never been to their store, theyve moved out into Hammonds Plains though.. so theyre too far away now for me to want to go


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 1*
> 
> So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to make a trip to HRM soon. And maybe bring a truck. 

Mike


----------



## rasp (Mar 20, 2012)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 1*
> 
> So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.
> 
> ...


I'm absolutely blown away by your school. Very clean.


----------



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 1*
> 
> So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea to me Mike!

Rasp - yeah its a wicked awesome shop. Very big too.. we have a full bay area, then a second one (which the apprentices use now and then) then theres also 2 bays for HVAC and 2 for electrical stuff.

Ill post some photos of it sometime.. or perhaps take a short video walking around the shop. Im sad that im graduating so soon because then i'll be shop less 

We also spend the last 15-30min of class cleaning and tidying up, keeps everyone organized. we have some a huge dust collection system for all the machines which is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 1*
> 
> So, I've started the bed and its been going pretty good so far. I had all the stock that i had already bought (still need to find a few pieces and pick up the hardward, however its not Really needed until the end, so im not worried about it) resting in the shop for about 10 days which is good! The wood im using for the this project is Poplar, its easy enough to work with, it stains up beautifully, and was readily available and on the lower end of the price market.
> 
> ...


Any job prospects yet?

Mike


----------



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Bed Posts Pt. 2, Headboard Rails, Slats*

Okay, so big update here. i did a lot of work the past couple days, and, a lot of milling. I swear, if theres such a thing as being a pro at milling, I'm it. First off, i got the legs finished up; tapered, chamfered, sanded, mortised.


After that i got starting on a lot of milling, first longer boards to glued up in pairs to make the rails.

Then, a pile of smallers pieces milled to 1/2" thick x 2" wide x 20 3/4" long, to make this pile of slats.
This material started out at 1" thick rough and dirty, I spent just under 6 hours (1 1/2 school days) milling.


Then, after the glue was dry, I lay out the location of the mortises on one rail, then transfer the marks to all four pieces (i made all the rails flush on the side of the photo you cant see). I then transfered those marks to the tops of the rails in pairs.

Then today, I spent quality time with the hollow-chisel mortiser. 52 mortises, 2" long x 1/2" wide x 1/2" deep.
I then spent the rest of the day cleaning up the mortises. 21 down - 31 to go.


Some of the other students in my class nearly have their projects done all ready, I hope I brownie points for choosing something that would challenge myself, because this sure is! Slowly but surely wins the race..!

This guy made a guitar stand. In order for our teacher to accept it as a "furniture quality" project he had to incorporate some kind of difficult joinery, or build something else. So, the stand is actually pieced together by hand laid and cut dovetails. Little bit of wood filler and some black (metallic?) spray paint, and hinged leg and he's done!

This guy built an entertainment centre. All the edges are eased with a 1/4" round over bit. The flat..panel that hes leaning on provides about a 2-3" clearance at the back for cables and wires to come up, he has yet to the drill the hole in the back, it will located around the T intersetion at the back, to cover it up as best as possible. A hole, final sanding, some paint, and then he's done!

These guys are good carpenters. I've enjoyed sharing the two year program with them.


----------



## Keelan (Jan 17, 2011)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 2, Headboard Rails, Slats*
> 
> Okay, so big update here. i did a lot of work the past couple days, and, a lot of milling. I swear, if theres such a thing as being a pro at milling, I'm it. First off, i got the legs finished up; tapered, chamfered, sanded, mortised.
> 
> ...


Lookin good, I was checkin it out at school today actually, coming along very nicely. I'm about to post mine


----------



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 2, Headboard Rails, Slats*
> 
> Okay, so big update here. i did a lot of work the past couple days, and, a lot of milling. I swear, if theres such a thing as being a pro at milling, I'm it. First off, i got the legs finished up; tapered, chamfered, sanded, mortised.
> 
> ...


Siiick - i have to sharpen my chisels first thing tomorrow morning… 31 mortises to clean up.. theyre gonna need a tune up. - what are you building? i havent seen you working on anything


----------



## rasp (Mar 20, 2012)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 2, Headboard Rails, Slats*
> 
> Okay, so big update here. i did a lot of work the past couple days, and, a lot of milling. I swear, if theres such a thing as being a pro at milling, I'm it. First off, i got the legs finished up; tapered, chamfered, sanded, mortised.
> 
> ...


i keep coming back to your profile to ogle at how clean, tidy and professional your shop looks.

when i went to college, half the kids didn't care, didn't show up, nobody cleaned up, really bad atmosphere. our bench vises were all seized and the bench tops were drilled through, chipped and destroyed

your school looks amazing.


----------



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 2, Headboard Rails, Slats*
> 
> Okay, so big update here. i did a lot of work the past couple days, and, a lot of milling. I swear, if theres such a thing as being a pro at milling, I'm it. First off, i got the legs finished up; tapered, chamfered, sanded, mortised.
> 
> ...


we clean up everyday to keep things looking this good. and i like to keep my stuff organized although right now ive got parts of my bed ALL over the place. at like 3 different work benches, plus a flat bed.

but yeah, its an awesome shop. sad that i wont be able to work there anymore in 2 months. ill be shop-less then.


----------



## Keelan (Jan 17, 2011)

DmrGandy said:


> *Bed Posts Pt. 2, Headboard Rails, Slats*
> 
> Okay, so big update here. i did a lot of work the past couple days, and, a lot of milling. I swear, if theres such a thing as being a pro at milling, I'm it. First off, i got the legs finished up; tapered, chamfered, sanded, mortised.
> 
> ...


Yeah, our shop is pretty sweet, the fact its brand spankin new is nice too haha. Going to be sad when we are all done.


----------



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Head and Footboard Assembly*

Alright, did a lot of work the past while, even though it seems like I haven't. I've been busy working!
I started with the footboard, I first lined all the slats up in between the rails. This was probably one of the most frustrating parts of this whole project. Once I got them all pretty well in there, I attached the rails to the legs and that sorted out the slats for the most part.


Once I did that, I noticed that my mortises and slats and stuff didn't quite look as nice as I wanted to. Lots of little gaps and inconsistencies and things, so with the help of my teacher, we came up with a "design feature" that just so happens to magically cover all that up. Its two pieces of 3/4" thick(high) stock with a round over going into the slats, with fillet strips between the slats that are roughly 1/8" proud. I will be filing and sanding all the fillet strips to a uniform proudness - or at least to what looks pleasing to the eye. I'm not going to make them flush with the round over (another idea) simply due to time constraints. What are you thoughts?

Photos are before and after sanding. The round-over trim was proud of the rail by probably about 1/8" or so so to make it flush with the rail, I took a block plane and scrubbed across the grain, and then long passes with excellent shavings with the grain as far as the plane would let me. I then sanded perfectly flush with the rail.


I assembled the headboard next, and while it was being clamped up, I got to work on trimming out the footboard. The first photo is after trimming out, but before planing and sanding. The second photo is at the end of today, both the footboard and headboard and assembled, trimmed out, and everything I could sand with a random orbit sander was sanded. Tomorrow - hand sanding.


We only have 3 days left to work on the project. My plan for the next 3 days in shop is:
Thursday - hand sand, file, and shape the head and footboard.
Monday - Mill side rails and install the knockdown bed fasteners. I'm going with these.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=65401&cat=3%2c40842%2c41269&ap=1
Tuesday - Final sanding, assembly, getting my project marked.

I plan on finishing it on my own time once school is out. I still need to figure out what I'm going to do; I have ideas, but nothings finalized yet.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

DmrGandy said:


> *Head and Footboard Assembly*
> 
> Alright, did a lot of work the past while, even though it seems like I haven't. I've been busy working!
> I started with the footboard, I first lined all the slats up in between the rails. This was probably one of the most frustrating parts of this whole project. Once I got them all pretty well in there, I attached the rails to the legs and that sorted out the slats for the most part.
> ...


It can look good dealing with the mistakes the way you are. The design for the crib I built actually called for something similar. Just a dado down the top and bottom rails with fillet strips between the slats. I changed the wood type and everyone just likes looking at the "accent inlay". Keeping it proud of the round over could add a nice effect that draws people's eyes to the extra and not have it appear as a cover up. Already looks way nicer then the semi-mission style I'm finishing up.


----------



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

DmrGandy said:


> *Head and Footboard Assembly*
> 
> Alright, did a lot of work the past while, even though it seems like I haven't. I've been busy working!
> I started with the footboard, I first lined all the slats up in between the rails. This was probably one of the most frustrating parts of this whole project. Once I got them all pretty well in there, I attached the rails to the legs and that sorted out the slats for the most part.
> ...


thats sort of what i was aiming for! i love the mission style, but i just dont have the skill yet to produce good high quality stuff, so i have to come up with ways to make it look good, so, i did!

thanks derosa, and ill be sure to check out your crib!


----------



## DmrGandy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Knockdown Fasteners, Assembly, Transport*

So, this past while I've been busy with finishing up school, packing to get ready to move, and starting my work term/summer job at Added Touch Stairs and Floors. 
The final step and the work I did on the last day at school, was milling the lumber for the side rails, and mounting the hardware. My teachers were exclaiming "Are we ever gonna get to see this thing put together! C'mon c'mon!". Sure enough about an hour later I was getting help putting it together, my final mark on the project was a 92%.
 

The next photo is Myself, and my 1st Year Instructor, Darryl Knickle. He was pretty awesome.


After this I took the bed home and it hung out in the little space between our furnace and a wall in my basement for 2 weeks. This is for a few reasons:
Reason 1 - We're moving, so we set it up when it's already disassembled and ready for moving?
Reason 2 - It's not finished, I don't want to bang it up much, or spill something on it, or wreck the wood.
Reason 3 - I still don't have a box spring or mattress for it.

After the 2 weeks, I was able to bring my bed over to my new work's shop. It's definitely a down grade compared to the school's shop, but it's a work in progress. After all, they've only been in that space for 2 months now! Its definitely a work in progress.


Annnnd the only thing currently in the show room is…


Next up - matching Mission Style Night/End Tables. Part 2 of my Mission Bed Set.


----------



## Carpenter14 (Apr 17, 2012)

DmrGandy said:


> *Knockdown Fasteners, Assembly, Transport*
> 
> So, this past while I've been busy with finishing up school, packing to get ready to move, and starting my work term/summer job at Added Touch Stairs and Floors.
> The final step and the work I did on the last day at school, was milling the lumber for the side rails, and mounting the hardware. My teachers were exclaiming "Are we ever gonna get to see this thing put together! C'mon c'mon!". Sure enough about an hour later I was getting help putting it together, my final mark on the project was a 92%.
> ...


Very nice fraser. Looks like a lot of work but worthwhile. You new job sounds exciting. Stairs and floors are some fine finishing which normally only the best survive. Good luck, have fun and soak up knowledge. Cheers


----------

